
A16z Podcast: From Jobs to Flying Cars - ajmurmann
http://a16z.com/2017/05/15/andreessen-primack-dc-tech-policy-summit-2017/
======
ajmurmann
To me Marc Andreessen's most interesting point in this discussion was that we
have to little technology innovation. In particular in education and health
care and that this is leading to many of the societal and economic issues we
are seeing today. Very interesting and refreshing discussion.

